# Ikea Hedgehog fabric/blankets/toys



## zorropirate (Aug 13, 2010)

Was at ikea last night, nearly lost my mind in the children's section. hahaha. Ikea has a whole line of children's bedding with hedgies on it! A quilt, a duvet... and most important to me... fabric!!! SO I scored a piece of the fabric and a little stuffy.... Ziggy our new kitten is loving the stuffy... but then it's a hedgie household so of course I would expect him to love them too. 
Fabric:









This is from a children's book they have right now:









The stuffy, which has a little squeeky in it and is very snuggly soft. About the size of a 6 week old kitten... well a little bigger than one.


----------



## coribelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I saw these too! Totally cute!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Ahhh! That fabric! And $3 for a hedgehog stuffy?? What the heck! Every time I find hedgehog squeaky toys in pet stores they're at LEAST $5!

I wish I had an Ikea near me!


----------



## DasIgelPoggie (Oct 21, 2010)

Dude. I've been stressing about finding what fabric I want to use for my little girl's nursery, because she's almost here and I'm no where NEAR being ready... You just found it for me. It's going to go perfectly with her hedgie clock and her hedgie mobile. I owe you MAJORLY.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH!! That is adorable. <3


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I realize this is an older post...but does anyone have the link to the fabric? I'm wanting to make a new nerdy hedgie purse...and this fabric is fab! :lol:


----------



## Skittles (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.ikea.com/ca/en/catalog/products/50191506/
I want to go to ikea now...


----------



## raerysdyk (Oct 21, 2011)

I always love an excuse to go to Ikea! Hehe, I think there is hedgie fabric in the near future for me! Thanks!


----------

